# Meat Material Spider Webs help...



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, I know I saw somewhere a type of material used in meat packing that some haunters have used to make large spider webs. I know, the material can be purchased from a company in PA. 
I can't for the life of me remember where I saw the posting that showed pictures of the material in use and the source company. 
Anybody able to point me in a direction?
THANKS!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

It's beef netting: http://www.trentonmills.com/beefstockinette.htm

I accidentally washed some of it (regular wash and dry) and it came out less stretchy and much drapier. Happy accident--it's great for costumes or curtains.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this stuff. I hung it frome the trees and it looked great.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Things to remember. They sell it in pounds not feet. 5 pounds will do your house up nicely. 10 pounds will make the yard you see in the pictures and your house done up.

They do not take credit card, but like a personal check. It is ok to send them a check and not a scam. You will get your netting just fine.

Rit dye in the washing machine on a soak load, or just in a bucket will make them glow in black light. I don't remember which though, one is a whitener and the other was called something else. Maybe someone remembers.

You get it and it is a tube. You have to cut it open and cut the length you want.

Stretch it tight when putting it up and then cut into it with a razor blade. The circles will open up just fine. then re stretch if needed.

The more angles you put into it the better it looks. So stretch it, cut the holes, then pull the center in or out for a 3D effect that is fun.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the stuff, but the wife hates it. I think the prices may have come down. Or maybe it's just that they offer smaller rolls specifically for haunters now. It can create an interesting effect though.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love, love, LOVE it! I soaked some in RIT whitener and they really POP in the blacklight! I use it all over my house...on the fence....you name it. Trenton Mills is where I buy mine from and they are super nice folks!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!!! Y'all ROCK!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the how to info HS. and the pictures


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

no problem. It is really easy to work with, just let the imagination run. 

If you are putting it up inside, and you don't want to staple it up, you can use the sticky hooks that you pull the little tab on the bottom to release (by 3M I think). Those work pretty well to hold it up and not leave permanent marks on your walls and ceilings.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Haunted Spider;718773 If you are putting it up inside said:


> Good idea HS! I never thought of that.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

As long as you pull the 3M tab slooooooooowly, they don't leave marks. I made that mistake once. I use these to hang all kinds of stuff and LOVE them.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! I like that fabric/netting stuff.
It looks real nice. 
Soaking in RIT is a great idea Pumpkin5. It makes sense to me now why your haunt photos look vibrant. It really does pop under black light.
Thanks for posting Haunted Spider!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That does look very cool! Another thread to bookmark for future use.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I also just keep it in a tube for "spider victims". Cut it longer than you think you'll need--it gets shorter when it stretches sideways, so I use about an 8 foot length. Just pull it over the actor (I just leave the top open and flopping over behind them). It's open enough that it doesn't effect breathing and you can see through it. Really good if you have it in a heavily webbed areas and the old trick of several mannequins wrapped up--and then some of them move.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Love this look! Is it a one time use only or can it be re-used.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

strynite said:


> Love this look! Is it a one time use only or can it be re-used.


:jol: For me, it is a one time use. I tried re-using some last year, but it sort of lost it's elasticity over the month it was out. Keep in mind, I use it outdoors, some people may have better luck with theirs if they just use it indoors.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought some from trenton mills about 8 years ago and it still get's used each season. I soaked mine in RIT as well.

Beef netting in use:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I reuse mine as well, but I staple almost all of mine up, one plus of having a wood sided house/ porch. They do stretch out but you can make them look pretty sweet a second and third time if you re-stretch them.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you could probably recycle them for corsping once they lose their elasticity.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

P5 - Mine would be outside in the ever changing Chicago weather
DS - Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks great!
HS - I also have wood siding and would be stapling it up so good to know
LS - Great tip
Thanks for responding!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great pics and tips P5, HauntedSpider & DeadSpider! I love the "spider room" photo under black light.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

"scareme," what did you use on the grass to attach the netting to?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I would guess tent stakes


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I wanted to go to the site to buy some. But there is a warning that there is Malware on the site and I can't get in. =(


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Try calling them. I have accessed their site a lot and never had an issue, but you can always call, they are super nice.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Trying this for the 1st time. 10 lbs. Be nice to able to re-use it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a 5 pound roll from them this summer and it is some great stuff.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone in the western states found a more local source for this stuff?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

If you order it and have it shipped to a business location the shipping cost is cheaper than having it sent to a home address or was when I ordered in 2017.


----------

